# TV Shows



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Last night on one of the Cable channels aired a show on regarding the wild dogs of Brazil. I watch these shows as you all know I always say a canine is a canine and I have yet to find any canine around the world that this is not true. Whether domestic or wild.

I also watch because I am interested in what bait Biologist use in live traps and other traps. During last nights show they were using canned sardines as a lure with a chicken hung as a bait inside the live trap for the trigger.

The live trap was not camouflaged or covered at all just put on hillside so the scent could spread. Their quarry was the Maned Wolf among Brazilian farmlands.

On the show they revealed they had caught 5-6 weak animals with only one male in great shape.

My thoughts are the reason for this is simple weak animals scavenge more and are opportunistic. They have to be, they don't have the strength or stamina to run down prey or pounce. Pretty typical, as they were catching these rather close to farms where these animals were catching free ranging chickens. An easy prey.

What I do find interesting is, the sample size was just 5-7 animals and from it they were drawing conclusions that the entire population was in trouble and would be extinct in 30 years. The reason was based on the weak animals found outside the refuge and near farmlands. Specifically it based on observed boils, weak immune systems allowing severe dermatitis, and the abundance of ticks.

I call these dumb biologist for these reasons the sanple size was not indicative of the total population. Also as callers and trappers it not unusual in the early season to get weak animals.

The dermatitis not mange, is a prime example of poor food consumption of a weakened state. Their immune system has no boosters from the consumption of carrion. Indeed it becomes weekended because it has to work overtime to control the bacteria in carrion also. Ticks generally infiltrate these weakened animals because they lay around allot.

What did I learn. I learned what I suspected, some canned foods works as a good lure. I will use some of these on my line this fall. Especially those like canned cat food that often has lots of fish oils.

Second being interested in live traps of late this show was informative. I can legally use them year around and in urban environments where yotes are becoming abundant. From what I can tell from our new urban neighbors, they are not only healthy from the large food abundance. I suspect that when I get close their fur will be exceptional. I can say this as the 10 or so I have observed through binoculars looked light colored and fluffy.

As for the canine live traps...I believe next year Ill make my own as the seem simple enough. Even the triggers seem simple as yotes like all canines love to latch on and pull. Its no different than Fido playing tug of war with a rope and a human.

Seems like a guy just needs a straight pin latch and a two pulleys because of this. No fancy pans required. Hang the bait from the rope or wire cable. The yote pulls on the bait and the pin is pulled from under the open door. Gravity makes it fall.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

No respectable coyote will go in a cage trap... everyone knows that


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Okay AZ!! :frusty:

View attachment 24858


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Larry said:


> Okay AZ!! :frusty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well thats obviously not a respectable coyote lol


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good stuff Larry if you build a live trap I'd like to see it and the trigger I made one years ago for raccoon size cridders but it had a large pan trigger in it worked great for raccoon woodchucks and grinners


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Sneaky: Carp works great as bait to boot. Note all the tracks.

Also, notice the lack of wings....." such observations prove that Yotes cannot fly"

Pokey: It will be awhile....I have so many projects going on. But you be Ill post it when time allows.


----------

